# How to shoot macro with a D7000



## MySingleReflex (Sep 1, 2012)

so...i'm somewhat of a noob.  i've been shooting for about 2 years, but just got this d7000 in july.  i haven't had as much time lately to shoot, and when i have, i've been a little pressed for time.

i'm leaving for NYC at the end of sept for 8 days of nothing to do but shoot pictures.  i feel like i've got a handle on most of what i can do except for macro shooting.  i don't know how to set the camera to shoot in macro mode and i don't know if i have the appropriate lenses to shoot with.  i currently have a nikkor 50mm 1.8, a nikkor 55-200, and a sigma 18-55mm lens that came on my d70.

i've been out a couple of times and thought i had some good opportunities to get really close on my subject, but i couldn't get focused at close range.

i looked for a video on youtube that might explain it, but there didn't seem to be anything...so i thought i'd join here and see what some pros might have to offer. 

thanks in advance...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Manual mode if using a flash. Aperture Priority for Ambient Light. And you don't have a Macro lens... so I am not surprised that you can't focus at close ranges. True macro lenses will magnify to 1:1 or lifesize... and allow focusing at several inches (depending on the lens). If any of your lenses has Macro on it, it may allow closer than normal focusing, but most non-Macro "macro" lenses are only 1:2 or 1:3.. not 1:1!


----------



## MySingleReflex (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks, charlie.  do you have a recommendation for a first macro lens?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

MySingleReflex said:


> thanks, charlie.  do you have a recommendation for a first macro lens?



I usually recommend the Tokina 100mm 2.8.. it is a great sharp lens, that is relatively inexpensive. The Tamron 90mm is popular also. The Nikon 85mm DX lens is another good one. I do not recommend the 40mm, 60mm range or anything smaller than the 85mm (and prefer the 100) as the closest focusing distance gets too small... and will scare insects, and cause shadows (it will also increase the difficulty of using flash, which is very helpful in good macro photography)


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea basically, the body is irrelevant.  There are several different methods for shooting macro.  The best would be to have a dedicated macro lens, those in the 100mm range being the most commonly used.  Dedicated macro lenses can range anywhere from $400 up to $1k for modern ones.  You can also find older ones in the $100-300 range but they'll lack some features and possibly quality that newer or more expensive lenses have.  Other budget friendly options are extension tubes, reverse lens mounting, and close up filters.  There are pros and cons to each so read up on them if you interested in getting started without investing a lot.  I would also suggest looking into a speed light or similar and some DIY light modifiers because good lighting is going to make all the difference in macro (like other things).  Unlike other things though, you are going to be working with razor thin DOF and very little light, which is why supplemental lighting is necessary in some cases.


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I shoot a fair bit of micro and mainly insect. I prefer to shoot them at close range. You need to go near not a foot away to be effective. 

My initial thought was the insect will be scare away but that wasn't the case. Extension or close up lens are great. Most important for macro is practice.  Steady hands, lighting, composition, and luck finding the right subject.  You will find even the simple housefly goods great in macro.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a D7000 and use a $40 reverse ring (Nikon part number BR-2A). Any lens screws on backwards like a filter to the ring. It enables you to get up close. I mainly use a 28-300 Sigma which means I can get to an inch away or by using the zoom move back to 3 feet. Very versatile. Here is a wasp I shot last week. Its a bunch of shots with different foci put together with Helicon Focus.


----------

